# Gulf shores state park fishing pier



## dwood (Aug 8, 2010)

I need some info on what the fishing is like on the pier during Feb. 
Thanks for the info . 
dwood


----------



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

Redfish run thick out there in Febraury. You need a 6/0 circle hook tied to about a 1.5 foot piece of 60 pound mono leader and 2-4 ounces of lead depending on the situation. We have been known to catch 20 or more with only 3 people fishing in our group. Maybe someone else can enlighten us on any other species during February.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

All I caught last feb was croaker and whiting. I didn't catch any reds. Caught one huge black drum though.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sheepshead, possibly some whiting, white trout, and bonita.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Oil on the beach Gulf State Park!*

The only thing that made news today was oil washing onto the beach at the state park!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbdown:

And by February it will all just be like a bad dream.

Last Feb was phenomenal!
There were some HUGE whiting caught along with the other species mentioned above.
Every year is a bit different based on the weather during and leading up to that month.
In 'mild' winters late Feb is the beginning of the spring transition and we may even see a few pompano or occasional spanish mac.










Oh and flounder!
Tofer, you fergot to mention that ;-) LOL!










Time will tell...


----------



## dwood (Aug 8, 2010)

*Feb Fishing*

Thanks for the info and by the wat ,WOW !!! nice POMP and Flounder . I will be there for the entire month of Feb. 2011.


----------



## chilliplow (Sep 13, 2010)

*What to use for bait... and where to fish? I'll be down in a few days.*

My wife and I are headed down to gulf shores mid-week next week.
I 've fished there many times and love it. 
I haven't fished this time of year though... 
What's everyone catching? and using for bait? 

any other good spots besides the pier?

I appreciate the help.

Here is pict of our last Gulf Shores sheepshead adventure.

My wife and I caught a bunch.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome chilliplow :thumbup:

Now is prime time @ the GSPPier for mackerel (spanish and kings).
Also flounder and redfish have been common catches recently.
Plus LOTS of ladyfish (skipjacks) to play with when the other fishing is slow.

Check out the (almost) daily reports @ http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/forum40.php

:whistling:


----------

